# U3 Firefox is messing up! ;-;



## Munchkin (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah, I didn't know where to post this...anyways, help from the technical people on this board, please?

I always use a Cruzer flash drive/U3 smart drive when on the computer. My browser on it is Firefox, because my mom loves IE and refuses to download any other browser to her computer. When I click on the Firefox icon on my U3 menu, two of this image appear, one after the other, then this one appears, and Firefox never opens. What's wrong with my flash drive?

Sorry if it's in the wrong place, or if this is a stupid question. I'm clueless when it comes to technical things, and using this lame browser that claims it's a fancy new thing, but copies everything from the desktop's IE, is really pissing me off.


----------



## CNiall (Aug 2, 2008)

Why don't you just install Firefox to the desktop and use that whilst your mother uses IE?


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 2, 2008)

I did, but my brother deleted it. Since the computer's been loading slowly, they blame my "stupid downloads" and "pointless crap" for making the computer slower. I suppose I should just try again...thanks, I guess.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 3, 2008)

Melodic Harmony said:


> I did, but my brother deleted it. Since the computer's been loading slowly, they blame my "stupid downloads" and "pointless crap" for making the computer slower. I suppose I should just try again...thanks, I guess.


Install firefox in some random folder only you know of so they cant delete it XP


----------



## Icalasari (Aug 3, 2008)

You need to install it on her comp. You can move the files to the flashdrive, but it still needs to be installed on her comp, or else it won't work


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 3, 2008)

For some reason, my U3 Firefox started working again this morning, and it seems fine now. Weird, but thanks - I installed it on the desktop for future emergencies =D


----------

